# BFP test turned BFN - why do I still have sore boobs and nausia/heartburn?



## EmiAtti (Jul 14, 2005)

I had a positive  hpt for 4 days,(yes I did them every day!) after FET  but the next test was  negative  I stopped the cyclogest 11 days ago, the day after I stopped Af arrived (clots and all, sorry if tmi) 
The same thing happened last year (positive test for a week) which then turned negative, but as soon as I had Af arrived all returned to normal (physically) but this time I still have horrible sore heavy hot boobs and nausea/heart burn feeling along with my "burned" feeling mouth (tastes horrid) it feels like early PG symptoms but with out the PG! Care confirmed a beta hcg test to be less than 5 so a negative.

how long can it take for the hormones/ cyclogest to get out of my system?

It's driving me nutty?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hiya EmiAtti

sorry i can't help with your question hun, but just wanted to send you a big   hope your body gets back to normal soon 

pam xx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

EmiAtti,

So sorry to read your post . It must be horrible still having all these pregancy symptoms. I'm not sure how long it will take for your hormone levels to start coming back to normal and as everyone is different (and every cycle is different) it might be wise to ask one of the ff nurses or someone at your clinic. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Sasha.


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello.. i have just had an erpc at 9 weeks pregnant and the clinic has told me to expect iot to be about 1-2 weeks until everything shrinks back to normal and i feel a bit more normal, they have said i wont be completely back to my old self until my next cycle starts.. cyclogest can take about 2 weeks to stop their effects.. i believe.. in some people..i had a bfp which turned to a negative(like yours) in january and i didnt return to normal for about 10 days-2 weeks..hopefully you will start to feel better soon.
But i understand where you are coming from.. i can't fit in my proper clothes just yet, have the nausea and have that horrible taste in my mouth.. similar to you.. 
Really hope you start to feel better soon.. if you dont feel better after the weekend go to the gp as yopu may have an infection.. some women who have a m/c can get an infection.. which just needs  a course of antibiotics.. if in doubt best to go and be checked just to make sure, as an infection can cause problems for the future

Ju x


----------



## EmiAtti (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello ladies (and Gentlemen?) I am just about feeling normal again after 16 days, boobies still a bit tender and horrible taste still there a bit but not to bad.
Just got the yucky spotty skin to deal with now - I look like a teenager again! (well, teenage spots anyway!!!!)

Thanks for your replies

                                  Emi


----------

